# Khet Laser Game



## K'yoril (May 8, 2012)

I just spent some of my birthday money on this awesome game called Khet, and I was wondering if anyone else had played it? If not, it might be cool to check out the website here.

Also, if anyone _is_ interested, here's a board that works well. You may need to zoom in to see the pieces a bit better:


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (May 8, 2012)

Oh my god this game is great.

I remember last summer I was at this beachhouse with my friend, and he had this game, and we spent like every night making up stupid boards to play on. Or playing Munchkin, which is another great game.


----------



## Frostagin (Jun 25, 2012)

I've seen it, but I don't own it nor have I played it that much.



PenguinAndFriends said:


> Oh my god this game is great.
> 
> I remember last summer I was at this beachhouse with my friend, and he had this game, and we spent like every night making up stupid boards to play on. Or playing Munchkin, which is another great game.


OMG MUNCHKIN WHOOO


----------

